# Lil Help please



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone use and have an opinion of this new type Brad White ??

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/products2.asp?id=1&product_id=168

The 25 gal 

thx Cal


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have installed 2 of the GX 55 gallons units so far. 1 was atmospheric vent, the other was power vent.

What a fantastic unit. The conventional went went into a second/third story condo beachhouse. 4 bathrooms. I tried to sell him the 25, but he liked the recovery of the 55, in case they have company, with 8 or 10 people showering, 4 at a time, one after another. They were considering tankless, but no way to get new gas piping to the unit. (Plus, with 4 showers going at once). It is in a closet on the third floor. I did have to upsize the b-vent from 4" to 5", but no big deal there. I fired that water heater with about 50 degree water coming in, and it satisfied the initial thermostat setting (at about 130 degrees) in 35 minutes. I cranked it up, and it went to 175 degrees in another 15 or 20 minutes. Set the mixing valve to 120 out, and good to go. They will never run out of hot water, and no maintenance issues, flow switches, etc. 

The power vent went into a mechanical contractor customers personal house. 4 girls. He absolutely loves it. He was always out of hot water with a Bradford 50, 4" flue, 50K BTU, not anymore:thumbsup:


----------

